# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  رحـــمة الله عليــــــك نايــف بن عبد العزيز

## Shamseldeen Victory

بســــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم
رحل فى رحمة الله سمو الأمير نايــف بن عبد العزيز ويوصل تيــــــــــم المنتدى المغربى التعزية لكل لأخوة السعوديين والامة لاسلامية بأسرها رحـــمة الله عليــــــك نايــف بن عبد العزيز
 مسواك الجنـــــة ان شاء الله
 أنجرح الفؤاد وبكت القلوب وسارت جداول العيون لفراقك   أعلن الديوان الملكي السعودي  عن وفاة الأمير نايف بن عبدالعزيز ولي العهد السعودي، نائب رئيس مجلس  الوزراء، وزير الداخلية عن عمر يناهز 79 عاما وبحسب بيان للديوان الملكي  فستكون الصلاة على الأمير نايف بعد صلاة المغرب اليوم (الأحد)في مكة المكرمة. وتوفي الأمير نايف خارج المملكة، في مدينة جنيف السويسرية، حيث كان يقضي إجازة تخللتها فحوصات مجدولة. 
  يذكر أن الأمير نايف تولى ولاية العهد في عام 2011 خلفا لأخيه الشقيق  الامير سلطان، كما كان يشغل منصب النائب الثاني لرئيس مجلس الوزراء منذ 27  مارس 2009 ووزير الداخلية منذ عام 1975.  وكان الأمير نايف غادر جدة في 26 أيار/مايو الماضي لإجراء فحوصات طبية، وذلك للمرة الثانية في غضون ثلاثة اشهر. 
 والأمير نايف على رأس وزارة الداخلية منذ 36 عاما وقد أشرف خصوصا على مكافحة تنظيم القاعدة في المملكة. .
.
.  الكل يعزى الاخوة السعوديين

----------


## hassan riach

رحم الله فقيد 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## mohamed73

*انا الله وانا اليه راجعون*

----------


## yassin55

انا لله وانا اليهى رجعون

----------


## salihmob

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## محمد السيد

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون   رحم الله الفقيد

----------


## service

وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------

